# Istick dripper coil resistance problem



## shaunnadan (23/12/14)

Hi everyone happy holidays 

So I've decided to play around with the dripper on the istick today and after 6 different coils I have given up for the night. 

I'm using 28g kathal a1 wire 


So last night I build a 1ohm single coil and fogged up the lounge  at 10w - perfect 

Today I decided that I should change to a dual coil build for maximum performance. 

Problem started..... 

Using 2x 0.5ohm coils fired on the istick but the ramp time was too long. Starts to glow red around 7 seconds and then you can only Vape for another 3 till the timer cuts you off. Also didn't have much effect at full 20w power.

Then tried a variety of different combinations and just got irritated at the leaking that I packed it away for the night.


What is the ideal resistance for a dual coil setup on an istick? 

Thanks ...


----------



## free3dom (23/12/14)

You can't do sub-ohm on the iStick, I'm surprised it even fired at all. For dual I usually do 2x2.0 Ohm coils (28G works, but 30 is better) - which yields an overall 1 Ohm resistance. For this you do need to fire at 20W to have any decent amount of vapor.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (24/12/14)

Correction- I tried 2x 2ohm coils to give me 1ohm


----------



## Arthster (24/12/14)

As far as I know the Istick can't go below 1 ohm on a coil. Just tested mine and 0.8 is to low for it.


----------



## Yiannaki (24/12/14)

@shaunnadan I'm not to sure if vaping a dual coil setup on the istick is the best idea bud. 

As far as I know the istick shouldn't be able to even fire below 1.0Ω I'm not sure why yours is firing.

I personally would not vape a dual coil setup on the istick. It was not designed for that use.

If you really want to start getting into rebuildables, buy a high power regulated mod or a mech and go wild.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

shaunnadan said:


> Correction- I tried 2x 2ohm coils to give me 1ohm



Okay, then you need to use 30G, which heats up a bit quicker

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (24/12/14)

Also to be honust the ramp time on a duel is to long on the Istick. I had much better results just running a 1.2 ohm single coil with 30g Kanthal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/12/14)

I made a mistake on my 1st build. Was short of 1 wrap and landed up with a 0.9ohm coil. Had to scrap it since I had already cut of the legs going to the posts. So I know that it won't fire at all on less than 1 ohm. You get a low atomizer error


----------



## shaunnadan (24/12/14)

My mech mod is currently on vacation leave at the moment. lol


----------



## Yiannaki (24/12/14)

shaunnadan said:


> Correction- I tried 2x 2ohm coils to give me 1ohm


Aaah okay. I get it now 

How many wraps did you do on each coil with 28g?


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Also to be honust the ramp time on a duel is to long on the Istick. I had much better results just running a 1.2 ohm single coil with 30g Kanthal



Absolutely...I've done some dual builds with the Kayfun+iStick and the flavour is great but it does take some time to get to it...drives me mad 

Single at 1.0 - 1.2 is my sweet spot also (28G)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (24/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Absolutely...I've done some dual builds with the Kayfun+iStick and the flavour is great but it does take some time to get to it...drives me mad
> 
> Single at 1.0 - 1.2 is my sweet spot also (28G)



I need to give that a try still.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Aaah okay. I get it now
> 
> How many wraps did you do on each coil with 28g?



That is a good question.... 

It varied between 7 and 9 and then 11 and then 13 wraps on a 2mm diameter


----------



## shaunnadan (24/12/14)

Also found diff results using cotton and using 2mm ekowool.


----------



## shaunnadan (24/12/14)

Then I got the http://coiltoy.ermeso.com/ suggestions and that was giving me very diff results


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

Here is the link for a dual I built in the Kayfun:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-kayfun-russians-rocket-atomisers.1610/page-28#post-148909

And this is the single @ 1 Ohm I usually do (this is a Kayfun build, but I it very similar in the Lemo):

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-kayfun-russians-rocket-atomisers.1610/page-26#post-139104

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

shaunnadan said:


> Then I got the http://coiltoy.ermeso.com/ suggestions and that was giving me very diff results



I had some issues with coil toy too, so I prefer to use Steam Engine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/12/14)

Was driving me insane ! Landed up packing it all off and then using the k1 atty


----------



## shaunnadan (24/12/14)

So If I do a single coil build should I cover up the other airhole that's not in use? 

Is there any issues with juice flowing in that half of the tank and then flowing out the airhole since there is no coil there 

Should I just put a small cotton cloud in that section to absorb and juice that flows from the tank into that section

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (24/12/14)

shaunnadan said:


> That is a good question....
> 
> It varied between 7 and 9 and then 11 and then 13 wraps on a 2mm diameter


Anything more than 9 wraps and its gonna take a hell of a long time to get going.

I think you're gonna need some 32g to get a setup with not too many wraps that can read at 1 ohm. 

From past experience, I know a dual 28g with 8 wraps on a 2.0mm ID gave me around 0.65 so I don't think a 30g build of the same will get you to 1Ω, unless you start adding more wraps which you want to avoid in this case.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (24/12/14)

I usually do my single coils on the tugboat and leave the un used hole open with no cotton, the juice usually absorbs by the cotton for the other coil, but there is a small amount of leaking.


----------



## Danny (24/12/14)

I use my atomic on the istick pretty much only with duals. For 30g I do 10 wraps around a 2mm bit, comes out around 1,2ohm, which is the devices median resistance and gives you a reasonable power range imo. 28g is a bit of a challenge for the istick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/12/14)

I think I will go out and get some 30g

Will there still be a long ramp up time ?


----------



## Danny (24/12/14)

I dont find it too bad, but Im starting to think I might be building slower heating coils than most people. Under a second, it is almost instantaneous. 28g normally is over a second for me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (24/12/14)

Danny said:


> I dont find it too bad, but Im starting to think I might be building slower heating coils than most people. Under a second, it is almost instantaneous. 28g normally is over a second for me.



Yeah if I build something that I am going to use on the IPV where I can push wattage I usually go for 28g but on the lightweights like the SVD, MVP or Istick i seem to get better umph out of 30g.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/12/14)

@shaunnadan 

I just had a brain wave. Lol

Once you get the 30g wire. Build the dual coil with a "sleeper build" I.E dual coils made with a single strand of wire. 

By doing so you'll:

- Have a higher resistance than you would if the dual coils were individual strands

- Lower the ramp up time before they start glowing


See this link on how to wrap as I have mentioned. He uses 24g in the video but obviously it can be applied to any wire.



Good luck and keep us posted

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/12/14)

It's so awkward that rip hasn't corrected his mistake yet. A sleeper build is not what he said it is. It is wire spaced out. (Not touching). One strand of wire is a continuous build  

I built my brother a 1.1 ohm coil with 26g on a Stillare and it was awesome at 20w.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/12/14)

How many wraps would I need using 28g and 30g for the sleeper build?


----------



## Arthster (24/12/14)

Note the heatflux and how low the wattage is. this will give a cool vape with plenty of up and down so if the coils take to long to warm up you can push the wattage up a few clicks. I left the leg length at 5mm as I don't know if you center coils or leave them offset.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Arthster (24/12/14)

Same build but on dual coil. Note what the heat flux is now. I would much rather do the single coil build for what you are chassing


----------



## Yiannaki (24/12/14)

shaunnadan said:


> How many wraps would I need using 28g and 30g for the sleeper build?



I would say about 9 per coil. Start there and see what result you get

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/12/14)

Tried the sleeper coil build now with the 28. Did 11 wraps on a 3mm diameter. Got 1.1ohm.

Ramp time was much better but overall not the best performance. Will try and get some 30 today and rebuild.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (25/12/14)

Merry Christmas

So I went out and got myself the eleaf alpha. Very similar to the lemo drop. 

Made myself a single coil at 1ohm using 28. Ramp time much better and zero leaks.

It's got a decent amount of Vape. Excellent flavour and decent size. 

My only things is that i have to use it at 20w for good performance. Any ideas on how to get bigger clouds apart from changing to 30 wire for now


----------



## Arthster (25/12/14)

What juice are you using?


----------



## Danny (25/12/14)

On a single coil set up maybe try a higher resistance coil using the 28g wire. 1,2 ohm gives you a wider range of power settings, your ramp up time will still be quick I think and a bigger surface area helps with vapour production.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (25/12/14)

I've tried with a 50/50 juice and also a 60/40 blend which is a bit better. 

Will try a 1.2ohm coil tomorrow and see the results .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/12/14)

1.2-1.4 ohm single coil with 28AWG works best in my testing with the iStick... Dualies are just too much metal for it to heat up quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Arthster (26/12/14)

yip found the same thing with my brother in laws VAMO this afternoon. I got him a tugboat for Christmas and a duel coil setup on 1.2 ohm was to much for the VAMO to cope with. did a single 1.2 and the VAMO started chucking the vapor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

